# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  España depende del agua embalsada

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os pongo un enlace a El Confidencial (como suele suceder, con errores en las medidas):

http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...ardquo-123552/

Saludos cordiales.

----------

